# Jumbo doweling Jig!



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Well I have been working on a doweling jig for my chook pens, it could be used for many other purposes if slightly redesigned. I have designed it in sketchup so the plans are attached.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking design! :thumbsup:

I like the stick man. :huh:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks,

That workbench is now reality and yes I do sleep under it. I swear I will lose too many brain cells from hitting my head on it someday! Pics of the completed project are coming soon!


----------

